# Was ist target Namespace?



## Siffkroete (22. Okt 2015)

Hi Leute
Ich lerne gerade XML und weiss schon was ein Schema ist und was ein Namespace ist. Aber was ist ein Target Namespace, wie unterscheidet er sich von normalen Namespace? Gilt Target Namespace für das Schema oder für das XML Dokument das vom Schema definiert wurde? Ich habe genau 2 Std. und 20 Minuten im Google gesucht, überall wird es nur ungefähr erklärt aber nie ganz genau.


----------



## MWin123 (23. Okt 2015)

Hast du das hier schon gelesen: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9853484/why-do-we-need-targetnamespace


----------

